# Griffin RTA leaking after adding top airflow



## Handro (30/8/16)

Good day guys and girls. I bought myself the Geekvape Griffin RTA the weekend at VapeCon and im loving it.Yesterday i got my self the additional top airflow accessory and it arrived today. Now the problem i have is i installed the new top airflow and about 2 minutes after it started leaking at the bottom of the atomizer. I checked that all the o rings is installed and everything is correct. What can be the problem. My wicking is just sticking out underneath the ring that you can screw on and of when wicking. Please i need help.


----------



## PsiSan (30/8/16)

Hi there Handro and welcome to the forum. Do you close the juice flow when you fill your tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro (30/8/16)

Hallo PsiSan.Yes i close the juice flow and everything is correct according to all the peoples post with the Griffin Rta and a bunch of youtube videos i have watched.It is only when i add the additional top airflow i got today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsiSan (30/8/16)

Hmmmm, ill have a look around, sure some of the other geekvape fans will be commenting soon. Maybe attach picks of your build in the mean time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro (30/8/16)

What do you mean by build PsiSan?


----------



## Neuk (30/8/16)

I have been using a 25mm Griffin with top airflow and only have leaking issues when I forget to close the juice holes when filling up with liquid. Post a pick, i am no the most experienced but maybe we can spot something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro (30/8/16)

Thanks @Neuk. It is only leaking as soon as i install the top airflow.I took it off and now it is not leaking so i dont know what is going on.The addition top airflow is brand new as i only got it delivered to me today.


----------



## PsiSan (30/8/16)

Of how the griffin is wicked and setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Handro (30/8/16)

I've put everything back again and it seem as if it stopped leaking now


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/8/16)

Duuuuuuuuuuude, I have a Gemini RTA - and it is very similar in design if you add this top airflow to the Griffin. If you dont wick like a ninja, and absolutely careful when you add juice. She unhappy, she pi$$ on your hand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neuk (30/8/16)

Handro said:


> I've put everything back again and it seem as if it stopped leaking now



Murphy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neuk (30/8/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuude, I have a Gemini RTA - and it is very similar in design if you add this top airflow to the Griffin. If you dont wick like a ninja, and absolutely careful when you add juice. She unhappy, she pi$$ on your hand.



Once I got used to my Griffin, it is very easy to refill and not have it leak.


----------



## Handro (30/8/16)

hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

